# Horses and Snow



## yankee_minis (Mar 2, 2008)

We got another 9 inches yesterday. Today was sunny, 30* and windy.

The black thing in this picture is my mailbox!







This is the path to one of the paddocks. You can see the two boys at the end.






This is the other path to one of the paddocks.






This is the minis and big horses.






This is the big horse run-in. They can usually walk between those poles.






We've already cleaned off the roof, but obviously more is on there.






Minis in the paddock munching on hay.






A litte run-in shelter and the snow in the paddock.






This is my temporary paddock where my mares-in-foal are supposed to go while I have them under camera. Ya, like that's gonna happen soon!


----------



## yankee_minis (Mar 2, 2008)

More...

My husband standing in front of a snow bank at the barn. he's 6'1"






My foaling shed-- needs a path shoveled!






More horses


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow thats alot of snow!



So, approx. how much snow did you get this year?

I can't believe the paths to your paddocks!! Hopefully all of this screwy weather will quit and summer comes! Wishing you and your animals the best! Thanks for sharing

~Jessica


----------



## yankee_minis (Mar 2, 2008)

We've had over 11 feet total. Last year we had 24" and it is normally 49". We've had 19 snow storms-- and I think Thanksgiving was white this year. We've had one to two storms a week all winter.

We're pretty depressed because of lack of sunshine! Not to mention the snow and cold and the thought of mud and flooding when it all melts.

I am seriously thinking of moving south. I can't do a thing with my horses in this! I plan on showing in driving and how the heck am I going to get them in shape???

I bet there will be a caravan of Mainers moving south before too long! Isn't that right, Nita and Jodi and Hillary???


----------



## maplegum (Mar 2, 2008)

I wouldn't even think twice about moving! There are lots of sunnier, warmer places to live..for you and your animals.





I guess some people enjoy the snow, but not me! Brrrrr, you are all very brave!


----------



## Mona (Mar 2, 2008)

WOW! Looks like you really need to invest in a snowblower! They are wonderful and make winter work soooooo much easier!! I bought our first one for my husband for Christmas several years ago, and he would never be without another one. He uses it to blow my trails, keep gate ways cleared, blow areas for horses, and then also of course to do the driveways etc. They is no way we could keep up if we had to shovel, and I know how hard those drifts from blown in snow can be!!


----------



## barnbum (Mar 2, 2008)

What a beautiful place!!!


----------



## love_casper (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoa, I'm cold just looking at them! Brrrrr. :Cold-Scared

But your horseys are beautiful even in their fuzzies! I love how in the 8th pic the two little ones are grooming each other.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aimee005 (Mar 3, 2008)

All that snow is making me cold! :Cold-Scared


----------



## Fanch (Mar 3, 2008)

wow



look at all that snow. We haven't had snow since January, till today(rain in the afternoon, that you weather) so most of our snow is gone but we did have about 6-7 feet this year, but never as much as that!!


----------



## SWA (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful!



Gosh, sometimes I sure do miss it.



"Sometimes.


----------



## tnovak (Mar 3, 2008)

Great herd! Oh, that snow! I can't imagine having to contend with that much!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 3, 2008)

yes Tracy thats right and we are born and raised Mainers and have been here our whole almost 60 years as soon as we can find hubby a job, cleanup and sell the house and find something south of here we are gone and plan to take Jodi and her family and my son and his family with us eventually. We have had enough and now they say an ice storm tomorrow night on top of all of this. "There already have been many buildings collapse under the weight and it is just as hard to shovel roofs as it is to shovel walkways.cant take a snow blower up on the roof. This at this time is the 3rd snowiest winter EVER in this state.


----------



## yankee_minis (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, Nita, I was told that people from New England are appreciated in the south because of our work ethic.

My husband already works for an Atlanta firm and I bet if he asked for it they'd give him a job there instead of working out of the home.

Kelsie is a senior this year so we'd have to wait until she graduates.

Although Atlanta is further south than I would prefer (I melt in humidity) I would go with him with very few regrets at this point.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting those photos - it makes the snow in CT look a lot better! We just learned that February was the wettest on record here, with a combination of rain and snow. It snows, then rains and freezes so everything turns to ice. The only time the horses can run around is right after a snowstorm. See the new photo in my avatar, taken after the snowstorm before last. It has been a good year for skiing though!!

We are expecting 1-3 inches of rain tomorrow into Wednesday, which will flood the run-ins again.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 4, 2008)

Pictures look very similar here in NH. Our banks are getting almost as high. We have more stuff coming tonight. Not sure if it will be rain/sleet/snow. I love New England but the snow has worn out it's welcome this year with me.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 4, 2008)

We're with you Bit-O-Blue! We are in NH, right on the Lebanon, ME border. I'm DONE, HATE IT, OMG I AM SO DONE! We keep the house at 70 and I can't even get warm at that, I'm always cold, never mind outside! Plow, shovel, chop Ice. I hurt, hurt, hurt! I haven't ridden my big horse since November and I'm so depressed here. Such a waste of half a year, every year! The barn doors have been a nightmare trying to close and open them. I'm miserable! We have fallen in love with East Tennessee. Thats one of the places are planning on moving to. If hubby can find a job somewhere, (he is an IT manager) we are gone!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 4, 2008)

Ths is the 6 ft high dog fence!






This is a bird feeder with the snow right up to the bottom of it!






It's going to be July before it's all melted.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Mar 4, 2008)

I am so over winter and beyond ready for spring! Although, I have come to the conclusion that I don't think the storms are ever going to stop and us Mainers are going to be showing in the snow this spring





We have had to snowblow paths in the pasture for the horses to go out, but still have 1 hill that we never snowblowed down. I've got 2 mares I need to watch while they are outside, because they have just realized that climbing the hill of snow is great fun. The white mare has figured out how to climb over the fence and proceed carefully down the other side and put herself back in her stall



Atleast with the nice temps today and yesterday, the hill has shrunk a good amount and it's not so easy to climb anymore





I was at a clients house yesterday and their standard size roundpen is buried under the snow and you can't even make out where it is anymore. ~Jen~


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Mar 7, 2008)

OMG!!! That is alot of snow, and I am cold just looking at it. We are suppose to get like 3-6" overnight here, but WOW! Glad it won't ever be that much!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Mar 8, 2008)

All that snow makes me appreciate our Texas heat!!!!! I will send ya'll some LOL.


----------



## Fred (Mar 8, 2008)

You guys got all the snow but we got all the ICE! I have layers and layers of it. I spent a lot on woody pet this year just so they could get outside and not fall on their butts. Linda


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice pictures Tracy. Looks familiar! Here are pictures

of my barn and horses after that same storm.

And we all know whats coming next - MUD SEASON!












Cathy


----------

